# wo ist in der nähe von Bayreuth ein bikepark?



## STREET-polo's (5. Juni 2006)

wo ist in der nähe von Bayreuth ein bikepark?  

könnt auch'N paar km weg sein 

mfg


----------



## Nathol (5. Juni 2006)

Der einzige mit Bikes gut befahrbare mir bekannte Park ist Eintracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (5. Juni 2006)

Am Ochsenkopf ist eine permanente Strecke. Ansonsten is nix bikeparkähnliches bekannt.
Fichtelgebirge allgemein ist aber sehr interessant.

Einfach mal in den "Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge"-threat schauen.


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (5. Juni 2006)

Oder für die street/dirt verückten einfach im "Gibt es Streeter im Raum Bayreuth" thread reinschauen.


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Juni 2006)

STREET-polo's schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist in der nähe von Bayreuth ein bikepark?
> 
> könnt auch'N paar km weg sein
> 
> mfg



Jaja, Polo - so einfach findet man dich 

hier's der Benni  


cya


----------



## STREET-polo's (9. Juni 2006)

gut gut


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Juni 2006)

STREET-polo's schrieb:
			
		

> gut gut



Mein Rahmen kommt erst nächste Woche, aber der Thomas kann ja
eh net mitfahren weil er 'nen Bänderriss hat.

mfg


----------



## Nathol (9. Juni 2006)

Wieso fahrt ihr nichtmeil bei nem Treffen mit? Ihr werdet bestimmt ein paar gute Spots und den "Bikepark" finden


----------



## littledevil (9. Juni 2006)

ich denk die suchen eher sowas wo man mit dem lift nen berg hochfahren kann.


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Juni 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk die suchen eher sowas wo man mit dem lift nen berg hochfahren kann.



Ich nich', fahr lieber mitm beik den Berg hoch  

Bin aber auch nich' aus der Fraktion auf den der Thread abzielt, kenn den Thread-Starter halt weil er in meine Klasse geht.


----------

